
Nokia Lost Billions exiting Consumer Devices now it's back for more? - jboydyhacker
http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2016/04/26/nokias-return-to-consumer-electronics-will-phones-be-next/?mod=yahoo_hs
======
hsileng
First reaction - Nokia is still around?

Second reaction - They have $200M lying around to spend?

Third reaction - dinosaurs are really hard to kill

